# I need a roofer in the chicago suburbs.



## MIdwest buildit (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a roofing job at one of my customers houses. The job is sold and ready to go, materials are ready to be delivered. I need a licensed roofer to complete the job. Its in elmhurst, no permit required. Just have to be licensed. 

there is 12 square on a gable 1 story.
there is 10 square on a hip 2 story.
2 layer tear off.
dumpster will be there
materials ready to be delivered roof top.
my guys can tear it off if that helps.

need it done very soon. Have cash to pay.

email me a price and when you could do it and we will go from there.
[email protected] it goes to my phone so ill get it immediately.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

I know one of the best roofers in that area, but he comes with a pretty hefty price tag...and he can be a bit of a grump..


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

MIdwest buildit said:


> I have a roofing job at one of my customers houses. The job is sold and ready to go, materials are ready to be delivered. I need a licensed roofer to complete the job. Its in elmhurst, no permit required. Just have to be licensed.
> 
> there is 12 square on a gable 1 story.
> there is 10 square on a hip 2 story.
> ...


3 strikes your out, this project already has 8 strikes. Sorry I can't help.

Next time you have a job in the area, contact me, give me a few weeks notice, I'll MEET with you discuss your options, present you with a written proposal, I'll probably be the most expensive, but I'll also provide the materials too and don't need nor want your guys to tear off the roof.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

If you sold the job surely your licensed yourself???

If so I could send a crew but your looking at about $999 per square...

They need to get paid at the end of the day as it will take one day. As far as tearing off with your crew that won't save you any money.


----------



## MCASRoofing (Aug 15, 2012)

*Did you find one yet?*

Did you find a roofer in your area. MCAS Roofing is in Westchester NY so we are not too familiar with roofers in that area. I would start with check Google places then trying to search the local roofers on Angie's List, Yelp, Google, and more. You can often find the best information on a roofer or other business by seeing what their past roofing customers have to say. Contact us on our website www.westchesternyroofers.com if you need some more tips, sorry we couldn't offer a specific roofer as we are not in the area but we are willing to help any way we can.


----------

